# Fashion NIGHTMARE



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm still trying to find my style you know. 
the thing is, I keep buying a shit load of clothes online because it makes me happy and I love trying them on and everything but then I realise when the fuck am I going to where this and then I cry a bit, and even my mother who came to visit me last week said wtf are you wearing and I said it's the latest fashion mother, it's my style' she said they don't even fit me- I was too skinny for the clothes- NOTHING ever fits me. I HAVE WASTED SO MUCH MONEY ON CLOTHES. IT MAKES ME WANT TO CRY. IT DRIVES ME MAD. 
I could look like a model in anything though, wether it fits or not. I JUST WANT the fashion to be right you know???? I want to look trendy, but I also want to look unique, I want to look traditional, vintage but not too vintage, I want to look like I'm with the trends too, I just want to look like a well-adjusted individual who understands fashion, because through my eyes EVERYTHING looks good on me- and this is a major problem for me- I NEED SOMEONE to DRESS ME EVERY MORNING- I need one of those personal assistant maid-servants to give me an opinion on how I look every morning and then I will be satisfied, my friends dont understand fashion so it's no good asking them. 
how do I find my style??? I have a great bod but I never seem to choose the right clothes to wear, wtfffff I'm so self conscious and insecure about FASHION it's sometimes all I ever think about when I leave the house HOW DO I LOOK, IS THIS SKIRT IN FASHION, DO I LOOK LIKE A MODEL, ARE THEY LOOKING AT ME BECAUSE I'M SO ATTRACTIVE, DOES THAT GUY THINK I'M ATTRACTIVE ETC ETC ETC FOR FUCK SAKE HELP ME
Should I wear what everyone else is wearing or get my own look????? what the hell do I do????? FASHION NIGHTMARE! HELP ME PLEASE, THANKS!


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

lmaooooooo


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

Just get some fleece PJs with polar bears on them and some cool Tshirts


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

Convex said:


> lmaooooooo


care to explain what's so funny?


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

bearlybreathing said:


> Just get some fleece PJs with polar bears on them and some cool Tshirts


no thank you, polar bears are so last season.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

StinkyBambi said:


> no thank you, polar bears are so last season.


giraffes?


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

bearlybreathing said:


> giraffes?


god no, giraffes are so tacky


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Hire a professional to give your closet a complete makeover. They'll tell you what types of clothing fit better for your frame, and can help you to find a style that 'suits' you. If you're willing to spend exorbitant amounts on clothing that end up going to waste, might as well invest some to get a 'professional' opinion.


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Hire a professional to give your closet a complete makeover. They'll tell you what types of clothing fit better for your frame, and can help you to find a style that 'suits' you. If you're willing to spend exorbitant amounts on clothing that end up going to waste, might as well invest some to get a 'professional' opinion.


you're so right. This is the answer to all my problems. thank you !


----------



## DawnUnder (Aug 11, 2019)

If you overspend save the receipts, it will help you feel more comfortable to have that security blanket there even if you end up keping whatever it is you buy. I don’t really shop on the internet much, not my generation its more of a gen Z thing I feel, so I don’t really know how return policies work online but I sould suspect that they exist and you could find a way to use those if needed as well.
I 
I really, Im sorry if this offends you, but Im not sure how seriously upset you are about this and how much you are just sorta joking and being a little goody. But if you are this worked up, it sounds like anxiety might be something worth maybe talking to someone about. Because your thought processes and how hard you are on yourself just in this one post makes me think you might be struggling with something much more than just this clothing situation. Im wondering if there is a larger cause and this is just a symptom of it.

Anyways. Not a professional but figured I would mention that as well.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

@StinkyBambi i was just at the mall today looking at all the people with their fashion choices and thinking about how bad some of them were lol. def fashion victims. don't become a fashion victim. don't let "the clothes wear you." you are putting on stuff to cover up nakedness. of course you want it to express your individuality and look nice, but to let it mentally upset you like this? anyway, i'd suggest finding a good personal tailor or learn to alter clothes if the clothes aren't fitting you right or trying different brands until you find one that fits your particular body shape. just put on clothes that make you feel good about yourself. don't buy them if you don't like how they look on! that means don't buy stuff online unless you are willing to take a gamble or know the brand well enough that they will look right. (though even that is a gamble cause even the same brands can vary in fit with different styles) just remember, it's just clothes. of course people can be attracted to peoples personal styles but do you really want to attract guys who are just looking for a live mannequin to fuck? let your beauty shine from within.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

*Background information:* There are tons of different personal styles. Usually people gravitate towards certain styles based on their bodies and personalities. For example, I'm linking to one example of a site that defines some style types, and gives examples - here's their page for the styles I personally gravitate towards. This site's not the be-all-end-all, but I think it has some good ideas.

*The golden rule:* Wear what makes you feel happy and comfortable.

*The fun rule:* Play up whatever your favorite body feature(s) of yours is(are). Flaunt what your momma gave you, lol.

*The practical rule*: It typically is aesthetically pleasing to "balance out". Easy guidelines:
--- One piece of tight clothing and one loose. Form-fitting top, loose skirt. Skinny jeans, airy blouse. 
--- One piece of brighter/lighter clothing and one darker, and/or one piece of highly patterned clothing and one solid.
--- Your smaller half, if you have one, is a good place to wear lighter colors, horizontal stripes, more details and frills. Your larger half, if you have one, is a good place to wear elongating pieces like long dark clothing, vertical stripes, and flowing fabric. 
--- If you don't have a very defined waist, it is generally considered aesthetically pleasing to accentuate it by clothes that pull in around that area and/or belts. If your shape is very hourglass-y, you may need to look for styles that are similarly bottle-shaped, so that you don't get the problem of clothing being very loose at your waist and tight everywhere else.

*Finally:* If you love it but it doesn't quite fit, take it to a tailor. They work magic and it doesn't usually cost much.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi. I do a lot of formation about style and a big part of what written her was bullshit. 

I can learn you if you pay enough be a style of a star. 

Thats not a joke i know so much about. I really love style color and much more and learn a lot of tips. 

I read and learn from tom ford books and i can learn anybody to have an sexy style. 


I make guys pay like 1000 dollars and free for my friends lol. 

Spoiler : Thats not for making you sexy. 

A man can be tall and don't do sport without style he look like a shit 
But a random or small do sport with cool suits become sexy


A woman with a good style without sport after 30 years old can't or very thin but thats gonna change nothing. 

I can say what you need to do before and after to have amazing cloths. 


There is 5 level of clothings 

Shit
Not bad
Normal 
Classy 
Amazing

i can show you how to be classy. you need to find how to be amazing. 

I want my 100% member on PersC thats why i'm reacting in so much thread


----------



## FerryMerry (Aug 31, 2019)

fashion is trendy.

Trendy is cheap.


----------



## Alice Alipheese (Aug 16, 2019)

boy, and i thought i had fasion issues.

i just wear what i like and call it a day. bu then again, intps arent known for their fasion sense.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Wear a blanket 24/7 and if you find a guy you like unwrap it.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Get classy with Abby @Abbaladon Arc V 
Get fit with Bambi @StinkyBambi


PerC gives me information for everything i need in my life. PerC is now the best self improvement platform. 
Im never leaving it again as long as i can get a teacher to schedule every path of my daily life.


----------



## MonarK (Jul 27, 2018)

DawnUnder said:


> If you overspend save the receipts, it will help you feel more comfortable to have that security blanket there even if you end up keping whatever it is you buy. I don’t really shop on the internet much, not my generation its more of a gen Z thing I feel, so I don’t really know how return policies work online but I sould suspect that they exist and you could find a way to use those if needed as well.
> I
> I really, Im sorry if this offends you, but Im not sure how seriously upset you are about this and how much you are just sorta joking and being a little goody. But if you are this worked up, it sounds like anxiety might be something worth maybe talking to someone about. Because your thought processes and how hard you are on yourself just in this one post makes me think you might be struggling with something much more than just this clothing situation. Im wondering if there is a larger cause and this is just a symptom of it.
> 
> Anyways. Not a professional but figured I would mention that as well.


A fine solution indeed! The United States is generally quite liberal in its return policies. It may take duress of legal action to make some online retailors see things your way, but often worth the effort.
@StinkyBambi So you want it all? The vintage, the novel, the glamorous, and the glorious? There are services online that allow you to *RENT* designer clothing and possibly buy an article should you fancy it that much. For your concerns on self-image, a radical solution may be in order. Go out and about town with sub-par clothing and no makeup; make as little effort to touch yourself up for a few days and engage the outside world. You'll be leaps and bounds more confident should you take such measures after a week. Besides, what's more attractive in a lady than confidence?


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

StinkyBambi said:


> I'm still trying to find my style you know.
> the thing is, I keep buying a shit load of clothes online because it makes me happy and I love trying them on and everything but then I realise when the fuck am I going to where this and then I cry a bit, and even my mother who came to visit me last week said wtf are you wearing and I said it's the latest fashion mother, it's my style' she said they don't even fit me- I was too skinny for the clothes- NOTHING ever fits me. I HAVE WASTED SO MUCH MONEY ON CLOTHES. IT MAKES ME WANT TO CRY. IT DRIVES ME MAD.
> I could look like a model in anything though, wether it fits or not. I JUST WANT the fashion to be right you know???? I want to look trendy, but I also want to look unique, I want to look traditional, vintage but not too vintage, I want to look like I'm with the trends too, I just want to look like a well-adjusted individual who understands fashion, because through my eyes EVERYTHING looks good on me- and this is a major problem for me- I NEED SOMEONE to DRESS ME EVERY MORNING- I need one of those personal assistant maid-servants to give me an opinion on how I look every morning and then I will be satisfied, my friends dont understand fashion so it's no good asking them.
> how do I find my style??? I have a great bod but I never seem to choose the right clothes to wear, wtfffff I'm so self conscious and insecure about FASHION it's sometimes all I ever think about when I leave the house HOW DO I LOOK, IS THIS SKIRT IN FASHION, DO I LOOK LIKE A MODEL, ARE THEY LOOKING AT ME BECAUSE I'M SO ATTRACTIVE, DOES THAT GUY THINK I'M ATTRACTIVE ETC ETC ETC FOR FUCK SAKE HELP ME
> Should I wear what everyone else is wearing or get my own look????? what the hell do I do????? FASHION NIGHTMARE! HELP ME PLEASE, THANKS!


I can help you. 

But before this. 

Go see an specialist on
colorimetry
haircut

Simply see the 2 best match for you in color make an table like pokémon table type and match the best make fusion of it

Have High quality wardrobe and learn helping others before asking for only you coaching. 

If you want be attractive cloths are a big shit. Learn to make laugh a men , thats how my last girl have me. Learn to be smart and good person.

Or i'm the only one guy one earth who don't care about the body and care about the mind and like learning things to others


----------



## easter (Dec 13, 2015)

my advice would be to watch her videos about style. She talks about what clothes fit the best to your body. She has a whole playlist on her channel. The trick is not really to wear latest fashion, but to find clothes that match you. You could also just wear secaon-hand clothes and still look good (and you wouldn't contribute into the horrible effects of the fast fashion industry by constantly buying new clothes that you don't wear anyway )


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

There’s actually quite a bit of science that goes into fashion.

First of all, you should find clothes that fit properly. That’s the most important step.
If you don’t, people won’t take you seriously. You’ll look like a kid trying on his Dad’s coveralls.
Second, you should find colours that match your skin type.
This one has a whole science to it. I’d recommend you do more research on this one.

I wouldn’t focus so much on trends, but focus on pieces that do not go out of style.
Otherwise, you’ll have to redo your selection every couple of years when that thing goes out of style.
Lastly, you shouldn’t get all of your clothes at once. You should build up your style overtime.

How do I know so much about this?
...That’s not important lol. I’d just prefer to shop right once, as opposed to doing it over and over again.


----------



## 545769 (Apr 3, 2019)

ImpossibleHunt5 said:


> There’s actually quite a bit of science that goes into fashion.
> 
> First of all, you should find clothes that fit properly. That’s the most important step.
> If you don’t, people won’t take you seriously. You’ll look like a kid trying on his Dad’s coveralls.
> ...


I agree with not following trends. When my mother used to try force me to like an article of clothing she would say, “But it’s _in._” That would frustrate me because I never wore anything because it was the style but because _I _liked it. We grew up rather poor though so most of the times i didn’t have a choice, nor did I want to hurt her feelings.

As for colours and skin type, learning that I have a yellow undertone (even though I’m white) really changed my life when it comes to colours for clothes, jewelry, and make-up.

Anyway, I’m not going to pretend to know a lot about fashion, at least when it comes to talking about it in depth or know the brands/language for it, but I also suggest the OP find their colour pallet. I’ve never read them but a friend has books explaining the colour palettes. She says it’s her version of my MBTI obsession. Lol Maybe with google searches you can find it. But I’m a dark autumn palette according to my friend. Though I can get away with Winter too. Maybe google the different colour seasons?

Edit: Also, if you struggle with curbing spending so much stuff you won’t use, maybe try re-selling them on online garage sale sites every year or two? At least you’ll get a decent amount back assuming you barely wore them.


----------



## 545769 (Apr 3, 2019)

I’d say I’m closest to the girl on far right for skin colour. They are also referred to online as cool and warm colours. Some also have neutral or olive too.


----------



## Zoingeroni (Dec 30, 2020)

Oh wow. Can't say i relate lol. I agree with the poster who said it feels like there's something more going on than just fashion dilemmas.

The question is: Do you want to look conventionally attractive and follow certain "molds" that communicate what kind of "groups" you're in? Or do you want to express how you feel inside and what you think looks good? I don't believe in fashion disasters/nightmares, only styles that some people like and some people don't like.


----------



## Rainbow Iris (Feb 28, 2021)

Wear what makes you happy. It doesn't have to be seen as fashionable by others in order to be something that you enjoy. If you like how you look in everything you try wearing, then it's all fine to wear. Ultimately, it is your opinion that matters, not anyone else's.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> PerC gives me information for everything i need in my life. PerC is now the best self improvement platform.
> Im never leaving it again as long as i can get a teacher to schedule every path of my daily life.


Boy that post didnt age well


----------

